# Scorpions



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Do I need anything special to keep an emporer scorpion,

like a heat lamp or heated rock or anything like that..

I am going to get one, and wanted to get everything for him first.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No heat lamp necessary. They are not a desert scorpion and are nocturnal. I kept mine at room temperature with moderate moisture.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I read that they need to be kept at 78 degress with a humidity of 80

and that you need to mist them with a spray bottle occasionaly.

Is that true???


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I keep a small heatmat under the tank, and spray every morning

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=47625


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> I keep a small heatmat under the tank, and spray every morning
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=47625










thanks for showing that link j burf
i have an empty 5 and a half gallon tank laying around
ill probably go buy one now


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a small heatmat under the tank, and spray every morning
> ...


 lol, go for it!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks everybody for all the help









Now I'm off to buy it, I will try to post pics later.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > j_burf said:
> ...










nobody near me sells them
i havee to go to long island now


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Could you not order online and get them delivered? There are a few places un the UK that do it, and postage doesnt add very much


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > j_burf said:
> ...










shipping is usually alot
around $20


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a small heatmat under the tank, and spray every morning
> ...


 i second that


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I got him,

I also got him his own 10 gal.

I will try to get pics up soon.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Excellent. I really like these things.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> On average, another person is born every six seconds, yet flamethrowers are still illegal. There's no balance.


boomersub








wtf 
thats funny as hell

and get some pics up


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > On average, another person is born every six seconds, yet flamethrowers are still illegal. There's no balance.
> 
> 
> boomersub
> ...


 Those pics in the linked article are all mine, but what the hell:


















-PK
-post count +1.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I got him,
> 
> I also got him his own 10 gal.
> 
> I will try to get pics up soon.


 Did you handle him yet?







When I had mine I caught and dropped a house centipede in with him in the hopes of watching the scorpion tear him apart. (I hate centipedes) To my disappointment, they ignored each other and I had to fish that ugly bastard out of the tank. Must be some kind of arachnid alliance.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, I have held him, I wonder how hard he can pinch with his claws?


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

what do you feed it?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> I wonder how hard he can pinch with his claws?


VERY, VERY HARD!!

lunch time!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > > On average, another person is born every six seconds, yet flamethrowers are still illegal. There's no balance.
> ...


 the get the pics up is for psychofish21


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pygocentres said:


> what do you feed it?


 Mealworms and crickets








Pics up soon


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

they can pinch hard enough to draw blood, thats thier main weapon kuz thier venom isnt that potent, i didnt really like mine, hed sit in his hide all day(they are known to be pet rocks







), but it was funny every night like 5 min after it was dark ud hear him goin around, its also cool kuz they glow in black light (i bought a light just for that) nobody believes a black scorp is gonna glow but they do, i believe thats how they catch em in the wild


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I hope to have pics of him posted by Monday night,









I don't have a digi cam so I have to goto my parents house

and beg my sister to let me use hers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Death in # said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


Wait until the next reptile show, especially the one in Hamburg. Some vendors have bins and bins of them and they generally sell for a few dollars apiece there.

[Edit] The next NY reptile show is Nov. 21 and the next Hamburg show is Dec.4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

a few dollars









I spent 20 on mine


----------

